# Where'd Dow's TUFF-R go?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Foil faced or asphalt faced?


----------



## ddsrph (Nov 23, 2013)

ink said:


> It seems to be out of stock in most places; I've even seen a few websites say "NO LONGER MANUFACTURED". I'm looking for some polyisocyanurate rigid board, the thicker the better, for my attic, and it seems to be hard to find all of a sudden.


Ink
It is not easy but if you check with commercial roofing companies you may be able to find some take off material for pennies on the dollar. That is what I have done for the house I am building. I was able to buy over two hundred sheets of 2 1/2 inch for four dollars a sheet. The photo below is about one half of my total stash.

JM From Tennessee


----------



## ink (Jan 7, 2010)

I though I responded to this earlier... hmm.

Foil-faced, since it's going in/over my rafters in the attic. Asphalt faced is for exterior use, I assume?

Good tip on calling around.. maybe I'll check craigslist too.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Themax board is still available. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rmax-The...-Rigid-Foam-Insulation-Board-613010/100573703


----------

